# Happy 1st Birthday Otis!!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't believe he's a year old already!! When we brought him home at 8 weeks he weighed 10 pounds and he's now 150..amazing how fast he grew the past 10 months!!
When I made this remix, I also got to see how much my daughter has grown-and I cried- lol I'm such a wimp
Click this to full size:


And here's a few favorite videos:




Thank you all for letting me share the 325 pictures I have in Photobucket-it has been a great joy to share this big lug with you all.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

8 weeks









One Year


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTIS!!! 

He still has a half puppy kind of goof in that last pic.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

happy bday OTIS!!! you've grown into a handsome boy!!! =)


xoxoxoxo


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness...I can't decide when he was cuter...at 8 weeks or today!! Happy birthday big boy....hope you have a wonderful day and many more happy years!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sugar Daddy!!!! Great remix SDO!!!


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
May you have many many more birthdays !
Great looking dog and woah 150 lbs I got him beat by 25 lbs haha


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Otis!!!!!!​*

*We love you big guy!*​


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy 1st B-Day Otis! You were so cute as a baby but you're such a handsome lug now.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Otis!! Maybe today you will look a little less sad...


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otis!! Looking good!  Still got some growing to do I'm sure...


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

A big happy birthday to Otis. Cherokee turned 2 last week or thereabouts and we forgot to celebrate  So, have a double big celebration for us.

It is also my human daughter's 17th b-day today so, maybe I will remember Otis' b-day forever LOL.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Happy 1st birthday, Otis! 

This slideshow definitely put a big smile on my face, Chrissy! Awesome! You can see how Otis and Abbey have grown and they both have grown nicely. It shows how much you care about them. I love the picture of Otis shaking off the water and Abbey getting wet. That’s my fav pic. 
Once again, great work, Chrissy!

-n


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otis, you big lug!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otis!!! Your my favorite big boy  I loved the slideshow Sugar. It almost made me cry to.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Otis!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well #1, happy 1st birthday to otis!!!

2nd, what ever song that was friggin made me cry!!!

i felt so sad yet its a happy day!!

smile will ya.

jcd


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

happy birthday otis!!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Otis you BIG boy!  Sugar, I laughed my backside off at Miss Abby and Otis playing in the big bucket. That is a priceless video. Thanks for sharing all the pictures and videos. He is such a great boy.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

_Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday dear Otis..Happy Birthday to you..... AND MANY MORE!_

Like Inga, I love the video of your daughter in the bucket. I'm at work right now and I want to laugh my head off but cant'. 

I think Otis deserves a party hat - now that would be a cute picture. Without personally meeting him - your pics & videos just show what a great lovable goofball he is-


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday and many more to come bigman!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY OTIS!!!!

Great remix Chrissy. It was a great trip back over the last 10 months. Otis has gone from adorable little puppy to a very handsome boy. 

How'd the cake turn out?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone-the cake is cooking, the presents are wrapped and the birthday boy is now sleeping..I know you are all really suprised lol 
I am sure once he smells that sweet goodness come out of the oven he'll wake right up.
You are all terrific- can't wait to see if we can get a pic of him eating his cake with a party hat on!! haha




Shaina said:


> Happy Birthday Otis!! Maybe today you will look a little less sad...


Nope- happier than ever- he just licked off the cake batter


MegaMuttMom said:


> A big happy birthday to Otis. Cherokee turned 2 last week or thereabouts and we forgot to celebrate  So, have a double big celebration for us.
> 
> It is also my human daughter's 17th b-day today so, maybe I will remember Otis' b-day forever LOL.


Awww-I'll make sure we double celebrate then, lol


jcd said:


> well #1, happy 1st birthday to otis!!!
> 
> 2nd, what ever song that was friggin made me cry!!!
> 
> ...


The song was "The song remains the same" by Brad Bayley- Photobucket has slim-pickins for songs, but I thought it was a good one I'm smiling


LuvmyRotti said:


> _Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday dear Otis..Happy Birthday to you..... AND MANY MORE!_
> 
> Like Inga, I love the video of your daughter in the bucket. I'm at work right now and I want to laugh my head off but cant'.
> 
> I think Otis deserves a party hat - now that would be a cute picture. Without personally meeting him - your pics & videos just show what a great lovable goofball he is-


YOu better watch it again when you get home so you can LOL haha
Abby and I went shopping together today and bought candles and Party hats- her idea- I think she's gonna be a party planner when she grows up lol
She wanted to get him a birthday card, too


Renoman said:


> HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY OTIS!!!!
> 
> Great remix Chrissy. It was a great trip back over the last 10 months. Otis has gone from adorable little puppy to a very handsome boy.
> 
> How'd the cake turn out?


Cake is in the oven- but Otis LOVED the batter- so I am sure he's really gonna love it when he tastes the carob chips lol


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been busy packing for my vacation but I just had to log in to tell Otis HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Happy Birthday Big Boy! 

I loved the remix you made...it did bring a tear to my eye because it was so sweet and shows how much you love him...he's a very lucky boy.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

A year old, already?!?!? 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTIS!!! 

You have matured into such a beautiful dog, with a wonderful personality to boot.


----------



## TORIS_POP (Apr 20, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY O!!!!!

I'm fairly new to the board and hope you will have many many more happy days ahead!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I've been busy packing for my vacation but I just had to log in to tell Otis HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Happy Birthday Big Boy!
> 
> I loved the remix you made...it did bring a tear to my eye because it was so sweet and shows how much you love him...he's a very lucky boy.


Thanks Mdawn- he's the most loved boyin the whole world
Have a *great trip*- "see you" when you get back!!!


Rough_Collies2008 said:


> A year old, already?!?!?
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTIS!!!
> 
> You have matured into such a beautiful dog, with a wonderful personality to boot.


Yep- already-can u believe it?? Thanks Danielle-you are a great Aunt to this boy


TORIS_POP said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY O!!!!!
> 
> I'm fairly new to the board and hope you will have many many more happy days ahead!!


 Thank You!! 
The party went great-took a gazillion pics (OF COURSE) and are loading- will put them up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TORIS_POP (Apr 20, 2008)

I've never missed a BDay for my pup. While this was taken for her Birthday, I'm presenting it to Otis here as if Tori was at his party.


----------



## Lexx&Sami'sMum (May 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otis!
You've grown into such a handsome boy 
I love all the pics too, thanks for sharing


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I love you Otis!!!!!! 

Happy happy birthday big guy!!

Sugar, I don't think I've ever just sat here smiling for like 5 full minutes straight!!  A lot of those pics I don't remember seeing before. too cute! Like sissy and her big brother under the kitchen table. And I had forgotten about his fuzzy St. P's day hat!! Give him a big smoochie for me!!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTIS!
I love that boy sooo much! He is such a goober!! 
I LOVVVE that first video! Omg, you can so tell he loves her so much! Otis is such an amazing boy​


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Please give Otis a big tight HUD and a good rub on his belly from me. I really love that guy. Your daughter and him are perfect best friends. Thanks for all the sharing.Oh and pinch his cheeks for me and give him a kiss too!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how did I miss this yesterday? Happy Happy birthday big guy!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

*sniff* Our boy has grown up!

Happy Belated Birthday Otis Darlink!


Abby made me smile the biggest smile..You are right..amazing what a year can do!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you TORIS_POP- that was very nice of you 

And Otis says thank you to all of you for wishing him such a Happy Birthday- it worked- it was *VERY* happy!!


----------

